# new tuner amp advice please



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i have decided i am just going to have my ipod at work it is a medium size shop and i need a tuner amp not to expensive,just to put the pod through,i have some old ditton speakers which are tall floor standing and very heavy so i may keep them.
advice please.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

King,

You don't say what your budget is but you could do no worse than a Denon Dm31 CD receiver (available without speakers). I have one in my dining room and it gives a great sound.

http://www.ciao.co.uk/Denon_D_M31__... than Denon, but not asd sweet a sound.[/IMG]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hi gary

i have a dennon in the dinnig room i may take that i bought ,a set of jbl creature 2's today thay sound great in a small area,but i had a thought i could get a dvd surrond sound set up the 5.1 type that may work,and i could lose the big speakers.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Music in a shop and an MP3 source through some old Celestion speakers.

I'd pop down Richer Sounds and spend about Â£100 on a tuner / amp. Should do the job ok. A DM31 would be wasted.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Been thinking about exactly the same thing over the last couple of weeks, however we have quite a large showroom so would probably need 4-6. I was thinking of these speakers http://www.henrys.co.uk/PA/952185speaker.html .What sort of amp could I use to power these? and how would I connect them? Could I just use one amp? It really is just for background music rather than sound quality.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Sorry to hi-jack King....

but...*Gary*...

Thinking of a little system for my home office - looking at the Denon UDM31 and DF101..

have you heard the DF101 - how does it compare to the UDM31?

Also...do you use the SCM51 speakers with the UDM31?

I'll probably get a dem but I was just wondering on your opinion.. 

Damian


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Got a Denon DM31 in the bedroom with some small B&W`s - worth an audition


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Firestorm, I purchased these a few years ago.....

http://www.henrys.co.uk/PA/125_030.jpg

Waterresitant, so would be good for your shop Mark.

I installed them in my landing ceiling for background music, but they are way better than that, I'm getting another set just for the Bathroom.

Ian


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Excellent thanks Ian, Does anyone know what the best way to power 4-6 would be could I just use a reasonable quality 2 channel amp?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Sorry to hi-jack King....
> 
> but...*Gary*...
> 
> ...


Not heard the DF101 Damian. I presume it is same transport mech and DAC in both systems?

I had the DM31 in my lounge when I first moved whilst I was speccing up the AV system. It's a big room and the Denon filled it adequately (it even did good service during an impromtu house warming without struggling).

I did use the std speakers (Mission sourced, I believe) and these actually complement it quite well. Vocals sound very open. I have since upgraded the speakers to B&W DM602s3 that I picked up cheap, and this has given sound much more weight and depth.

3 of our friends have bought one since dining at ours - so I think it is a good recomendation on both sound quality and aesthetic grounds.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Excellent - thanks Gary. Coupe-Sport seems to be of the same opinion.
Another item to add to the shopping list then !!

Damian


----------

